# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj emra modernë dhe të bukura për vajza

## bingo

te nderuar antare kudo ce jeni.ju kisha lutur te me ndihmoni.se shpejti do behem baba i nje vajze dhe jam ne kerkim te  ndonje emri te bukur dhe modern per femin .jo emer fetar.
nese keni eman en shoqeri ne familje etj.ju kisha lut mos i publikoni librat me emra se i kam.
nese ka antare nga shqiperia ata kan emra e bukur

faleminderit

----------


## mia@

Dea, Mia, emra te thjeshte , te bukur.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Klea, steisi.............

----------


## i/regjistruar

Frodiana (Frodi, Diana, Ana)

Aleksi (Ale, Isi)

----------


## EDLIN

Nuk e di sa "modern" mund te jene :

BESJONA, BESARA, AIDONA, EDLIRA, SARA, NORA, ARTA...

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Ylionë
Elida
Lea
Trëndafil
Fauna
Fjona
Suela

----------


## Boy

Keisi eshte emer i bukur.

----------


## stern

*Marinela--Mari -Ela-Ina*

----------


## ganimet

Bombona,Izadora, Sueda, E pa njohura,Tetovarja ,Pranvera,etj

Dardana,qendresa ,Njomza......>>>> kto emra i kom per shpirt.

----------


## padrilla

lena, Drane, linda.

----------


## dalina22

Leandrra , Erlina , Erina , Olisa . Ndoshta te pelqejn prind i ardhshem .

----------


## izabella

Sara....Kejsi...Stella...Greisi...

----------


## gimche

Paj spo di ti thua jo emer fetar mirpo po të tregoj një gjë edhe emer modern edhe fetar por edhe që pelqehet ketu nga parafolsit e mi është *Sara*

P.S Nëse kerkojmë emra tjerë mua po më bien ndërmend keta: *Emine*, *Esma*, dhe *Aida* por sigurisht që ka plot, si do që të jetë prapë qendroj prapa asaj të parës sepse më duket emri më i bukur *Sara*

----------


## Troyan.

*Iliada*, emër shumë i bukur, nuk do kesh probleme as ne Evrope as ne Amerike as askund me kete emer  :buzeqeshje: .
PS.: Me shendet goca vetem mos i vej ndoje emer qe mund ti vije turp ta mbaje kur te rritet.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Kaltrina ose Fjolla

Ndërsa emrin më të bukur dhe më modern për goca nuk ta tregoj , do ta ruaj për vete, kur të bëhem prrind.*

----------


## Elonaa

Mendimi im eshte qe mos ta kerkosh emrin nga te tjeret.Emrin qe duhet te mbaj femija jote duhet te ket kuptim.Po nuk i dite kuptimin mos ja vendos!!.Ai femije sjell gezim ne familjen tende,ndryshon dhe jeten e ciftit!Ne nje te ardhme femija jot do te kerkoj edhe arsyen .Pse me zgjodhe kete emer???Mendohu mire para se t'ja vendosesh!Mbase kur ta lindesh do ndjesh tamam se c'fare emri meriton ai femije.Se ne ato caste do te provosh dhe do dish te pershkruash gjendjen tende emocionale qe sjell ardhja ne jet e nje femije :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## stern

*adriana
Marcela
Marigena
Juliana*

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Erjola, Sara. Ina. Ana, Ani, Trejsi, Uarda, Ola, Alesia, Anja etjjj se nuk po me kujtojhen per momentin.
Ps: Lindje te mbare.....U befte nje goc  e bukur dhe e zgjuar....

----------


## B@Ne

Ja disa emra qe me pleqjne  :buzeqeshje: 

Milena, Tesa, Tonia, Lea, Zoe, Stesi, Olinda, Miliana .....

----------


## MARGUS

> Ja disa emra qe me pleqjne 
> 
> Milena, Tesa, Tonia, Lea, Zoe, Stesi, Olinda, Miliana .....


Milena....emeri vjeter slav tipik serb   perkth.  ....e perkdhelur e, e dashur
Tesa(Tes) emer  i mar nga nje liber  letrar(anglosakson)   poashtu nuk eshte modern
Tonia bastardim i emrit slav Tanja
Lea ,Zoe  ?! te pa kuptimt
Stejsi  duhet shkruar Stacy  emer i vjeter anglez
Olinda?!
Miliana  emer i vjeter rural nder serbet dhe  posaqerisht malazezet!

----------

